# Game of Thrones



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 28, 2019)

Arguably one of the best TV series ever created and the new season starts April 14th I believe.

As I didn't pay a lot of attention early on in the shows infancy, I have decided to rewatch all 7 seasons. Found it online and am starting it tonight.


----------



## WillowTree (Jan 28, 2019)

I just finished! April 24th. It will be epic!


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 28, 2019)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Arguably one of the best TV series ever created and the new season starts April 14th I believe.
> 
> As I didn't pay a lot of attention early on in the shows infancy, I have decided to rewatch all 7 seasons. Found it online and am starting it tonight.


I think it is the best show ever on TV and superior to most movies


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jan 28, 2019)

This is the last season.  Six episodes and it's over.


----------



## Rambunctious (Jan 28, 2019)

Are they all dead yet?.....


----------



## WillowTree (Jan 28, 2019)

Rambunctious said:


> Are they all dead yet?.....


No!
Jon Snow loves Dani, they both hate Cersei. We have a blue eyed dragon! And Cersei is preggers!


----------



## Rambunctious (Jan 28, 2019)

WillowTree said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Are they all dead yet?.....
> ...


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jan 28, 2019)

WillowTree said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Are they all dead yet?.....
> ...


By her brother Jamie.


----------



## boedicca (Jan 28, 2019)

WillowTree said:


> I just finished! April 24th. It will be epic!




APRIL 14th!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WillowTree (Jan 28, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


And that big dude with the red beard loves that really big woman!


----------



## boedicca (Jan 28, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> This is the last season.  Six episodes and it's over.




That makes me so sad.  They really should have continued it for a 10 year run of 10 episodes per year.  Last season felt really rushed.


----------



## WillowTree (Jan 28, 2019)

boedicca said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > I just finished! April 24th. It will be epic!
> ...


You guys are right! I stand corrected. I swear I read the 24th somewhere. I would have been ten days late!


----------



## boedicca (Jan 28, 2019)

WillowTree said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...




Tormund Giantsbane adores Brienne of Tarth.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 28, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> This is the last season.  Six episodes and it's over.


Yup but they are supposedly near feature length.


----------



## DGS49 (Jan 28, 2019)

I hate to pee into your Cheerios, but the writing for the last season was awful.  It was as though the writing was assigned to a group of 15-year-old boys with an unlimited budget and no restrictions.

Journeys that used to take months were completed in hours.  A seven hundred foot high, 100 foot thick wall of ice was destroyed when a zombie dragon flew by and breathed on it.  And on, and on.  One's "suspension of disbelief" was taxed beyond credulity.

The final season will be entertaining to watch, and the millions of fans who have invested so many hours getting to this point will watch it, but artistically they will be seeing nothing but garbage.  Hopefully a nice collection of T & A.


----------



## miketx (Jan 28, 2019)

Just more hollywood debauchery.


----------



## Coloradomtnman (Jan 28, 2019)

It is one of my favorite tv shows, and one of the best ever made.  The writing isn’t as smart as Breaking Bad, the acting isn’t as well done as Downton Abbey, the directing isn’t as good as The West Wing, but almost as well done as all of those shows.  The characters (at first you hate Jaime Lannister and then you root for him) are great, the costumes are incredible and the scene settings are unmatched.


----------



## Flash (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## rightwinger (Feb 21, 2019)

Flash said:


>


Got that right


----------



## mamooth (Mar 4, 2019)

boedicca said:


> Tormund Giantsbane adores Brienne of Tarth.



But I ship her with Jaime, hence Tormund will have to die. So sad.

There are two season 8 trailers out now, neither of which shows much of interest. People can look them up on Youtube if interested.

Things I've read -- there are two massive battle scenes, bigger than The Battle of the Bastards or The Loot Train. One happens outside Kings Landing. I think it's a good assumption the other will be near Winterfell.

Some predictions -- Khaleesi dies about halfway through the season, after having Jon's baby. Arya and The Hound go OnTheRoadAgain, and Nymeria joins them.


----------



## BlackFlag (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## BlackFlag (Mar 4, 2019)

BlackFlag said:


>


And corrected


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 4, 2019)

mamooth said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Tormund Giantsbane adores Brienne of Tarth.
> ...


Sam will end up on the Iron Throne


----------



## boedicca (Mar 4, 2019)

mamooth said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Tormund Giantsbane adores Brienne of Tarth.
> ...



I don't think Daenerys is going to die.

Predictions:

- Bran will warg Raegal to fight the Ice King controlling the Zombie Viserion; both dragons will die...leaving Drogon as the last dragon.
- Jon Snow and the Ice King will fight a 1:1 battle to the death - Jon will win and survive
- Arya, will plot to wear Baelish's face to kill Cersei.
- Jamie will actually kill Cersei, only he will stab her in the front instead of the back.
- Jorah Mormont will die saving Daenerys' life.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 4, 2019)

boedicca said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


Sam is the only one in the Kingdom who knows how they defeated the White Walkers a thousand years ago. He also has his family sword of Valerian Steel. 
When all appears lost, Sam will come forward and kill the Ice King

They will make him King as a reward


----------



## BlackFlag (Mar 4, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > mamooth said:
> ...


And Drogon will be his mount


----------



## boedicca (Mar 4, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > mamooth said:
> ...




He'd rather be a Wizard.

Jon will be King.


----------



## Flash (Mar 5, 2019)

The real Song of Fire and Ice


----------



## Flash (Mar 5, 2019)

'Game of Thrones' first look: Inside the brutal battle to make season 8

* Game of Thrones first look: Inside the brutal battle to make season 8 *
'You are broken as a human and want to cry': An exclusive spoiler-free journey behind the scenes of the final season

_"The episode is expected to be the longest consecutive battle sequence ever committed to film, and brings the largest number of GoT major characters together since the show’s debut episode in 2011 (“You can’t have this many actors on set, there are too many egos!” jokes Harington). 

“What we have asked the production team and crew to do this year truly has never been done in television or in a movie,” says co-executive producer Bryan Cogman. “This final face-off between the Army of the Dead and the army of the living is completely unprecedented and relentless and a mixture of genres even within the battle. There are sequences built within sequences built within sequences. David and Dan [wrote] an amazing puzzle and Miguel came in and took it apart and put it together again. It’s been exhausting but I think it will blow everybody away.” 

“Exhausting” is quite the understatement. The episode required 11 weeks of grueling night shoots. Imagine up to 750 people working all night long for nearly three months in the middle of open rural countryside: The temperatures are freezing in the low 30s; they’re laboring in icy rain and piercing wind, thick, ankle-deep mud; reeking horse manure and choking smoke. The stars of Game of Thrones require some coaxing to get candid about their experience because nobody wants to sound like they’re whinging (as The Hound would say). But if you spend even a brief time on set you realize staging the battle was unprecedentedly brutal." _


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Mar 5, 2019)

The last and biggest battle is the battle of Winterfell.   Dani is Jon's aunt.  His claim to the Iron Throne is stronger than hers.  But, he has to prove that he is truly of the Dragon.   Fire cannot harm a True Targaryen.  Jon will become Jon the unburnt and fight the dead king with fire.


----------



## Zorro! (May 18, 2019)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Arguably one of the best TV series ever created and the new season starts April 14th I believe.
> 
> As I didn't pay a lot of attention early on in the shows infancy, I have decided to rewatch all 7 seasons. Found it online and am starting it tonight.


----------

